# [solved] Theme aendern in KDE 4.3

## disi

Ich kann das Theme nicht aendern... wenn ich da bei System-Settings -> Advanced -> Desktop-Theme-Details reingehe, konnte ich zwar etliche Themes installieren aber kann sie nicht auswaehlen.

Er gibt eine Fehlermeldung, aber Appearance gibt es nichts mit customized   :Confused: 

Hier der Fehler: http://omploader.org/vMnFnNg

Installiert habe ich: kdebase-meta und kdeartwork-meta

----------

## firefly

öhm das steht doch in der Meldung (ist kein Fehler sondern ein Hinweis). Denn unter Desktop-Theme-Details kannst du einzelne elemente eines Theme ändern aber nicht das verwendete.

Die Einstellung findest du, wie es auch in der Meldung steht in den "Appearance Settings" (SystemSettings -> Appearance -> Style->Workspace tab) 

Wobei ich hier kde 4.4 svn verwende. Die auswahl eines Themes sollte sich auf jeden Fall unter Appearance zu finden sein.

----------

## disi

Das dachte ich ja auch aber da ist nichts mit custom: http://omploader.org/vMnFnYw

Ich bin da schon alle Menus und Optionen rauf und runter gegangen.

----------

## firefly

ok in 4.3 wurde das noch nicht in systemsettings eingebunden.

in 4.3 findest du die Einstellung in den "Desktop Settings" (rechstklickmenu auf den Desktop).

----------

## disi

Ah super, danke dir   :Very Happy: 

Ich doof haette auch selbst darauf kommen koennen   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

